
We Are Morons: a quick look at the Win2k source (2004) - kick
https://web.archive.org/web/20070303113708/http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/2/15/71552/7795
======
kick
Previous (including interesting comments on how Microsoft's security standards
have changed over time):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=577540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=577540)

